

I rode in a 3D-printed car (and I kind of liked it) - Varcht
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/13/7539341/3d-printed-car-local-motors-strati-naias-2015

======
BatFastard
Interesting idea, this is the first time I have seen something this large
being 3D-printed. I like the concept of this type of manufacturing in a micro-
assembly plant.

